# Roaring Run/ Trout Fishing Near Roanoke



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

My fiance's grandparents live in Fincastle which is about 30 minutes north of Roanoke. Anyone ever fish Roaring Run in Botetout Co? This is the closest stocked water to their place. I'll be spending Thanksgiving up there this year and we usually visit 3 or so times throughout the year. Unfortunately non-resident trout is $47/yr plus $47/yr for freshwater license. Debating on whether or not a few hours of therapeutic alone time is worth it. We have hiked it before but i've never fished.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

have not fished it but in general the stocked streams get fished out almost immediately...people follow the stock trucks around. wonder how many of them even pay the license. many like north creek special regs section, not too far from fincastle. assume you are fly fishing. think roanoke river has a DH section as well. i like back creek and the jackson river but quite far from you


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Just take the hike-it was stocked 3 weeks ago and I would say the locals would have it fished out by now.On the other hand,they stocked the Roanoke river yesterday. I'm going to drive up there today(25miles)and check it out...I'll post a report here if i'm lucky. liljoedafishho


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

also if u fish national forest u do not need trout stamp, just NF stamp (5$) plus normal license. will be very small brookies but lots of fun on 3wt...u could hike into GW or Jeff NF


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

where i am the stocked water is cleaned out by 3d


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I did notice that Roaring Run was stocked on the 3rd so I may not waste my time. May look into the Roanoke River. Have a good Turkey day!


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Fished from 3 to 5 pm on the Roanoke rvr...caught 5-missed a few , all about 10''es. The ''leaf'' bite was outstanding-lol. liljoedafishho


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

If you can fish a stocked area within a couple of days of being stocked, bring some soft/moist dog food with you. toss a few pieces out and watch them boil all over it. The stocked fish are fed pellet food in the hatcheries. After you get them to come up, put a hook in a piece and you got yourself a trout.....watch a old timer do this and watched him limit out in 10 minutes....lol.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

I know I'm too late but thought I would share what little I know. Roaring Run does get fished heavy after a stocking. Many anglers only fish the "pools" and trout can normally be found after the rush if you fish faster water and small pools that many overlook. There is also a special regulation stretch of water that usually holds fish year round. Early this fall we hiked for pics and despite my wife's complaining I threw my tenkara rod in my pack. It had been several months since the last stocking but I managed 3 very nice brook trout and 2 rainbows in less than an hour.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

fishiker said:


> I know I'm too late but thought I would share what little I know. Roaring Run does get fished heavy after a stocking. Many anglers only fish the "pools" and trout can normally be found after the rush if you fish faster water and small pools that many overlook. There is also a special regulation stretch of water that usually holds fish year round. Early this fall we hiked for pics and despite my wife's complaining I threw my tenkara rod in my pack. It had been several months since the last stocking but I managed 3 very nice brook trout and 2 rainbows in less than an hour.


Good to know, I appreciate you sharing. Beautiful place to hike and make a cast or 1,000 and see what happens.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

fishiker said:


> I know I'm too late but thought I would share what little I know. Roaring Run does get fished heavy after a stocking. Many anglers only fish the "pools" and trout can normally be found after the rush if you fish faster water and small pools that many overlook. There is also a special regulation stretch of water that usually holds fish year round. Early this fall we hiked for pics and despite my wife's complaining I threw my tenkara rod in my pack. It had been several months since the last stocking but I managed 3 very nice brook trout and 2 rainbows in less than an hour.


This is really good advice. There are some small streams that do in fact get fished out but in my experience most do not. The bigger pools on any stocked stream are usually slammed a day or two after stocking and once people stop catching fish out of them they assume they've all been caught. A lot have, but some will have moved to faster riffles, runs, and pocket water. I have never fished Roaring Run but I cut my teeth on Jennings Creek, which is also in Botetourt County. It gets hammered after being stocked but I have caught fish there in late June, at least a month after stock in ceased. Feel free to send me a PM next time you're headed to the area, I can give you some more suggestions on streams.


----------

